# LACDA 2019 International Juried Competition



## Rex Bruce (Aug 13, 2019)

Curating Jurors: Joel Ferree, LACMA & Joanna Szupinska-Myers, California Museum of Photography. All styles of artwork and photography utilizing digital processes. Winner receives 10 prints up to 44x60 inches on museum quality paper shown in a solo exhibit in main gallery September 12-October 5, 2019. Ten second place winners also exhibited. Deadline August 27. http://lacda.com/juried/juriedshow.html


----------

